# Extreme Peptide August Discounts!



## TwisT (Aug 3, 2011)

*




FOR THE FIRST WEEK OF AUGUST WEVE DISCOUNTS THE MOST POPULAR ITEMS ON OUR SITE TO SOME FO THE LOWEST IN THE INDUSTRY.

CJC/IPAMORELIN, CJC/GHRP-6 AND CJC/GHRP-2 COMBO PACKS ARE ALL ONLY $24.99 FOR A LIMITED TIME!
CJC-1295 2MG 10PACK ONLY $165.99
IGF DES IS ONLY 1,3 39.99$ EACH
IGF-1 LR3 1MG ONLY $59.99 EACH

ACVR2B (ACE-031) IS BACK IN STOCK AND DRASTICALLY REDUCED FROM 199.99 TO ONLY $129.99
FOLLISTATIN 1MG ONLY $119.99
FOLLISTATIN 1MG 5-PACK ONLY $579.99
MYOSTATIN HMP IS ON THE WAY FOLKS AND SHOULD BE IN STOCK SOON!

FRAGMENT 176-191 5MG ONLY $16.99
FRAGMENT 176-191 3-PACK ONLY $44.99

MELANOTAN 2 10MG ONLY $19.99
MELANOTAN 2 10MG 5 PACK ONLY $89.99


WE WILL BE SWITCHING UP OUR SALE PRICES OFTEN THIS MONTH SO GRAB EM WHILE THEIR HOT!

	ALL ITEMS ARE IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP.

	WERE SO GRATEFUL FOR EACH AND EVERY CLIENT WE HAVE AND FROM ALL OF US  AT EXTREME PEPTIDE OUR BIGGEST THANKS AND BEST WISHES IN ALL OF YOUR  RESEARCH ENDEAVORS.


	****************************************************************​ 
*AND  DONT FORGET THAT ALL ORDERS PLACED BEFORE 12 PM OF IN STOCK ITEMS GET  SAME DAY PRIORITY SHIPPING! THESE DEALS CANT BE BEAT ANYWHERE AT  ANYTIME!*


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 3, 2011)

I just got this email...at that price i think i might have to pick up some follistatin


----------



## TwisT (Aug 3, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> I just got this email...at that price i think i might have to pick up some follistatin



Yes.... you have to... or I will find you when you are sleeping


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 3, 2011)

The follistatin is very intriguing,  wud like to find out if its more then just hype, I read 20 lbs in 10 days that's insane at that price id say soooo worth it


----------



## TwisT (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## kircdrb (Aug 8, 2011)

Received my order today, not bad for ordering it Friday night.  Gearin' up for my first cycle.


----------

